# Stuff I wont refine



## mlgdave (Mar 1, 2011)

nice wire gold specimens. From Liberty Washington.















Hope you enjoy!
mlgdave


----------



## Oz (Mar 1, 2011)

Those are some very nice specimens Dave. For them to be in such condition I would assume you digested the rock away from the gold?


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 1, 2011)

believe it or not its placer, the stuff in rock is much bigger and more pristine, I have about 100 of these now and get them periodically

mlgdave


----------

